# Guppy just gave birth



## RockstarTash (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi everyone:

Well just bought this tank a week or so ago and thought I was purchasing 4 MALE guppies for it.......until today. One of them just started giving birth! The tank at the fish store said "All Males". I saw 3 come out of the now "her" who's name is Paul, and only managed to save 1. The other guppies ate the other 2 fry before i could get them.I had no idea it was pregnant, it didn't even have much of a belly. Ran out and purchased a guppy breeder and have the little lone survivor in it. How long until the birthing is complete? Why didn't she have a belly? Like I said, extremely new at this and not sure what's going on or what to do next. My tank isn't even cycled! 

Hope someone can help.

Thanks in advance! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

